# Gesshin Hide Knives up for sale



## JBroida (Mar 1, 2011)

The Gesshin Hide Knives are finally up for sale on our website. You can find them here:
Gesshin Hide

and read about the Gesshin Hide craftsmen here:
About Gesshin Hide

Here is a little bit from our product pages:
"Together with the skilled craftsmen, Yamamoto Hideaki and Yamamoto Shinichiro, we are proud to introduce Gesshin Hide. These knives represent the best of Sakai Uchihamono. From the first time i sharpened one of these knives in 2010, i knew how amazing they were. With a combination of great steel and amazing grinding, shaping, and sharpening work, these knives are easily among the best single bevel knives i have used.

Each Gesshin Hide knife comes with a sticker guaranteeing that only certified craftsmen have worked on the knife, and each knife has a unique serial number. This is rare, even in Sakai, where these knives are made. Only the highest quality knives recieve this honor. We have included a picture of this sticker on the product page.

We hope you enjoy the Gesshin Hide line, as we are extremely proud to be carrying them."

You can see all Gesshinproducts here:
Gesshin

Enjoy.

-Jon


----------

